# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как установить максимальные настройки сканера KIS/KAV

## drongo

Если Вы используете *Антивирус Касперского* или *Kaspersky Internet Security*, мы предлагаем небольшую инструкцию, позволяющую установить максимальные настройки антивирусного сканера:

*1.* Откройте главное окно программы, для этого щелкните значок в области уведомлений;

*2.* В главном окне щёлкните *настройка*:


*3.* Перейдите в настройки *полной проверки*:


*4.* Выберите уровень "*высокий*" и щёлкните "*ОК*"

*5.* Перейдите в меню "*проверка*" и запустите *полную проверку*.


Дождитесь окончания сканирования.


***** Если Вы используете Kaspersky Crystal или корпоративные версии продукта различия будут лишь в оформлении главного окна.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

